# Amberjack on FIRE



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Amberjack on FIRE

What an honor being a Florida Sportsman who has been fishing and hunting in our Paradise for well over half a century.

For many years I fished the waters in and around Tampa Bay. Old timers would often talk about a place so far away that offered fishing far beyond anything they could ever imagine... A place known simply as The Florida Middle Grounds.

Finally, in 1976, I could stand it no more; I had to see for myself.
Hubbard's Marina had just moved from Pass-A-Grille to John's Pass. When I first saw the Florida Fisherman l I could not believe it...
'This thing is HUGE! '
To talk about HUGE is to talk about the man who had become a legend in his own time, Captain Wilson Hubbard:


Our Captain for my first Middle Grounds trip was a man I admired ever so much... Captain Wilson Hubbard.
The fishing was absolutely fantastic. Mangrove Snapper, huge Grouper, and the mighty Amberjack covered the Florida l from bow to stern. However, to my amazement, absolutely NO Red Snapper.
To say I was 'hooked' would be an understatement.
Next in line, following the family tradition, was Captain Wilson's son, Captain Mark Hubbard. Captain Mark was, is, as serious about fishing as was his Dad:

Today Captain Garett Hubbard is well on the way of becoming a living legend. The only thing more important to this young Captain is his family:

Did you know that Captain Garett is also the galley supervisor. He and Tammy have been working together for years to make absolutely sure the meals served on the Florida are not just good, but OUTSTANDING!

Captain Garett and Captain Bryon Holland alternate running the overnight trips. Captain Bryon, as those before him, is one of the best of the best:

This year's American Red Snapper season saw both Florida Perfect weather days as well as many we would rather forget:

In addition, the Mid-Summer days in Florida tend to be a 'little' on the warm side.
Tammy, those ice-cold drinks are life-savors:

Thanks to Captain Holland, Captain Garett, a strong support team, and many extremely dedicated anglers, the 2019 American Red Snapper season was 'OUTSTANDING!'

In our Florida when one season closes, another opens.
Like a good fight? Welcome to August; welcome to...
Mr. Amberjack.
Are you man/woman enough to challenge the might of the fighting Amberjack?
Can you stand up to...

Only one way to find out.

Oh No! Will misses the great line toss:

The night Mangrove Snapper bite was very slow.
But still...

Talk about BIG boys:

Talk about GOOD eating:

As can be expected during the heat of the Summer the Gag Grouper fishing is slow:

As the weather cools Gag fishing will become HOT!
The American Red Snapper fishing is still HOT. But now it's strictly catch-and -release:

Catch-and release Amberjack time is over:




Captain Garett Hubbard hard at work:


Watch Captain Garett and Son battle the mighty Amberjack 8.42 minutes into the video at the end of this report:



Saturday evening:
It has been a long, fish catching, night & day.
Let's go HOME!

Back at the dock:




Catch the short action packed video:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Great pix.
Whyme


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks!
Be sure to check out my latest, 'Huge Amberjacdk FIGHT.'


----------

